# Hydraulics



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

*Dr M *posted a link in the general prop heading to a video of Disney Audio Animatronics. A must see for any aspiring animated prop builder. 
It brought up an interesting point about hydraulics vs. pneumatics. Having worked with both, my opinion is they each have their place in our hobby. While pneumatics are considerably less expensive and a litle easier to work with, they lack the just plain brute force that you can get from hydraulics of a compairable cylinder size. I lucked on to a wheelchair lift a while back that had been removed from a bus . The hydraulic system was completely self contained within the lift, electric pump, fluid reservior, cylinders and solenoid valves. I won't say yet what it's going in, but it's gonna be big, really really big!
Is anyone else here using hydraulics in their haunt?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm also interested in hydrolic $ vs pneumatic $


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hydraulics have a longer life span so as far as overall cost of ownership they tend to be cheaper but the inital outlay to get into a hydraulic configuration is not very cheap

Good explainations between the 2

http://www.hydraulicspneumatics.com/200/eBooks/Article/True/38502/


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've not worked with them myself but I've been told that once you reach a certain working load the hydraulics are actually cheaper. The air cylinders required to do high-strength feats have to be really big, and one cylinder can cost you as much as or more than the whole cylinder, pump, valves and resevoir in a hydraulic system that'll do the same job. But for lighter weght applications (like the majority of haunting stuff?) pneumatics clearly give more bang for the buck.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I saw this thread and figured I had to get into this discussion.
Ive been installing hydraulic suspensions in cars for over 15 years, and air suspensions for around 10.
Of course, automotive suspensions and halloween props have their differences, but the hydrualics and pnumatics are the same.
For anyone looking for a quick explaination of differences.
For years, hydraulic was quicker , stronger and way more "adjustable" for your needs by changing out the pump-head(gear ratio) and either adding or subtracting voltage.
But.......................... air is now offering comparable performance.
Unfortunately to get that equal performance with air will cost you.
For our halloween needs, air should be the way to go for the simplicity, cost and the fact that air leaks dont stain your front walk.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Shall we talk about hydraulic pumps? Does anyone have a link and recommendations of what kind to get and the start up costs? Are automotive pumps cheaper? I think this is an interesting discussion, and maybe some of us want to go hydraulic some time in the future, who knows?


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

jabberwocky said:


> Well, I saw this thread and figured I had to get into this discussion.
> Ive been installing hydraulic suspensions in cars for over 15 years, and air suspensions for around 10.
> Of course, automotive suspensions and halloween props have their differences, but the hydrualics and pnumatics are the same.
> For anyone looking for a quick explaination of differences.
> ...


I don't know if you know this Jabberwocky, but you can use a corn oil fluid to run hydraulics, that might save your walk. I think hydraulics has its place in haunting, but I prefer air.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Doc M, as far as pumps go you are looking at least 100.00+ just for the pump then you need something to turn it, store the fluid, fluid, high pressure lines, controls,and cylinders. The start up cost is a lot, but you can do so much with it.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Ask away.
Ive built and rebuilt so many hydro set-ups that I can build a pump from scratch blindfoled(seriously).
I can wire up a 10 switch box with no diagram.
Sorry for the bragging.......... but please ask me.
I love to spread knowledge, and hopefully help keep people from making costly mistakes.
As for the automotive kits.... its nice cause you would be getting anywhere from 2-4 pumps, 4 rams(or cylinders), hoses, cups, donuts, solenoids and plenty of switches.
Prices go from about $600 on up.
The one problem is the pumpheads that come with the pump assemblies might be geared too fast for what we do for halloween props.
My best suggestion would be to starve the system of power(voltage).
The pump motors are rated at 12v so go from there.
Ive gone upto 5 batteries wired in series to a single pump(50 volts) to achieve a front end hop of over 6 feet with two pumps for the front end.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! Well, we know where to turn to for hydo advice. Thanks!


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Heres a vid of one of our areas hang outs for the cars using hydraulic suspensions(lowriders).
Its a little long, but will give you an idea of the power they produce.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool, I like the part at the end with the cops...nice touch.
Do you have a link to a site that sells these parts and accesories?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Heres a couple big name sites that carry complete kits and pretty much any part you could need.
If your really interested though, Id suggest you pick up a issue of "LOWRIDER" magazine.
Different shops and companys have ads offering great monthly specials.

http://www.showtimehydraulics.com/products.htm
http://www.coolcars.org/cce/index.htm
http://www.catalog.prohopper.com/


----------

